# Ruff Wear Palisades Pack



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

We're thinking about getting Jerzey the Ruff Wear Palisades Pack. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this brand or this pack, specifically. We want to get Jerzey a pack with hydration bladders and thought this one looked alright. Any opinions on the pack would be greatly appreciated!

Here's a picture:


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got mine today - seems really nice, other than having to double over the chest straps to get them tight enough, it was quick and easy to get fitted. My dog seems pretty happy with it - no issues with it on, she went on about her normal business (including going into her pool lol). She even went to the bathroom with it on, when I added a little water to the bladders (for some weight) she ran kinda funny for a few seconds, then seemed to adjust and was fine, chasing her toy and doing her normal stuff.

Obviously I can't give an opinion on how well they hold up over time, but it seems pretty well made.

Here she is with it on (we got the large size)



















I got mine off of ebay, even with shipping it was $10 cheaper than anywhere else I could find.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I just ordered the Approach Pack, it smaller but I do not want anything too big. I was looking for more of a dayhike bag. I like the fact the saddle bags come off on that one though and I like the hydration pack option as well.

As far as the brand, Ruff Wear is great. I have been buying their products for a long time and they are great quality. I have leashes, collars, harnesses, jackets (for Scooter), toys, lifejacket and more. I think of Ruff Wear as the North Face of dog gear. High quality as far as I am concerned. They are expensive but if you shop around online you can find good prices sometimes.

The pack looks great! I cannot wait to get mine! You have a great looking dog.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! I'm pretty excited to try it out on our walks to get her more used to it. We'll be going camping this summer, and going on hikes, and Nina will get to carry the stuff for both dogs as the Border Collie is older and showing some minor arthritis (not that it slows her down, but don't want to do anything to aggravate it beyond what she pushs herself to do - and even that we try to limit).

I like the removable packs, since we'll be by lakes or the ocean at least some of the time, it will be nice to just pull the packs off and let her go play in the water without having to take it all off.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

That pack is built on the Webmaster harness which I have for one of my Cairns. It is a great harness, great fit and very rugged. You got 2 for the price of one. I paid $50 just for the harness.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

The price was definitely right - $92 including shipping.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help! I know we'll do some searching, as that website's price was pretty high, but I'm glad to hear the company comes highly recommended.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

As a brand, Ruff Wear is excellent. They put a lot of thought into the design of their products, and quality of materials and manufacture is leaps and bounds above the packs you get at Petsmart or PetCo, like the Outward Hound brand items.

As far as the pack goes, I do not have the Palisades, I have the Approach. The Palisades is designed mostly for lengthy stints of hiking and camping out in the back woods, and as such, is much too large for most of the hiking trips that we do, which are mostly day hikes and sometimes overnights. I chose to go with the Approach instead, which will easily hold supplies for a weekend hiking / camping trip. If you pack light, even for a longer period.

I don't know if the water bladders are a useful feature or not. We simply use plastic bottles or Platypus bladders, and that works out great for us.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

look at the cap. If this cap had the same user friendly hard plastic lip the same as the camelback then it would be easier to fill. The idea with the hose is so if the packs are stuffed during a hike then you do not have to empty them to get to the water. but the hose placment would have been better if placed in the corner of the bladder and not directly in the center of the bladder.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

look at the cap. If this cap had the same user friendly hard plastic lip the same as the camelback then it would be easier to fill. The idea with the hose is so if the packs are stuffed during a hike then you do not have to empty them to get to the water. but the hose placment would have been better if placed in the corner of the bladder and not directly in the center of the bladder.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

look at the cap. If this cap had the same user friendly hard plastic lip the same as the camelback then it would be easier to fill. The idea with the hose is so if the packs are stuffed during a hike then you do not have to empty them to get to the water. but the hose placment would have been better if placed in the corner of the bladder and not directly in the center of the bladder.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry about all the double triple ect posts! 
I am still learning this Apple Mac computer!


----------



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

ordered one yesterday, can't wait to use it.

btw i know young dogs should carry much weight in these till they are older, but wallet, keys, and a few toys is ok for a ~yr old right?


----------

